# Pet Salamander! Name needed!



## Xavion (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello my fellow fish fanatics!

I've recently received a salamander as a pet. It doesn't do much, the lazy thing just waddles back and forth between the water and the sand.

The species is _Ambystoma texanum_, not the most colorful of salamanders, but still interesting.

If anyone would like to suggest names, that'd be nice. I'm unsure of the gender, and I don't particularly feel like sexing the thing, so any name will work.


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi there! Here are some name ideas that I think are cute: Jaws, Izzy, Crush, Bubbles, Nessie, Wiggles, King, Apollo, Ozzy, Sprinkles, Cupcake, Tarzan and Spot. Congrats, and have fun! : ) PS love your duck joke lol


----------



## Xavion (Jan 19, 2015)

LittleStar said:


> Hi there! Here are some name ideas that I think are cute: Jaws, Izzy, Crush, Bubbles, Nessie, Wiggles, King, Apollo, Ozzy, Sprinkles, Cupcake, Tarzan and Spot. Congrats, and have fun! : ) PS love your duck joke lol


Ooh, I really like Apollo. Thanks!


----------

